
The Complete Guide to Web Development in 2018 - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/the-non-developers-guide-to-development-in-2018-7f023a2ff5e1
======
jstarfish
> The Complete Guide to Web Development in 2018

> A overview of the languages and tools to become a great web developer

> In recent years, JavaScript has become the de-facto language of choice when
> building websites

> The most popular NoSQL database currently is MongoDB.

The top 5 frameworks are all also Javascript. Java is panned. PHP, Python and
Ruby get honorable mention. HTML and CSS itself are both afterthoughts.

I don't understand who the target audience for this is. There is no clear path
to helping a novice pick anything close to the appropriate tools for a simple
CRUD application, only indications as to what's popular.

